# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Canard PC en quête : Qu’attendez-vous des hors-séries MMO ?

## half

Pour rappel, le premier numéro est sur les MMOs gratuit, le second sur World of Warcraft et comme vous le savez surement, deux autres sont en cours d'écriture (Eve Online et Aion). Mais voila, je me pose un certain nombre de question : Aimez-vous vraiment Aion et Eve Online ? Ne souhaitez-vous pas plutôt un hors-série couvrant l'actualité des MMOs dans leur ensemble ? Pourquoi mettent-ils autant de bruitage dans les émissions taïwanaises ?
 Pour répondre à ces questions j'ai donc un inventé un nouveau concept : le sondage (bon ok je me suis un peu inspiré de l'internet). Je vous remercie d'avance d'intelligemment dépenser vos trente prochaines secondes en cliquant sur le lien ci-dessous et répondre à ses cinq petites questions.

=> LE SONDAGE

Voir la news (3 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Tyler Durden

C'est fait. Mais je déteste les mmo et leurs adorateurs.

----------


## Epoch

Ha... le HS sur wow ne s'est pas bien vendu ?

Note : Le lien pour le sondage n'est pas actif dans le fourm, seulement dans la section news du site web

----------


## clexanis

les piou nous envahisse  ::P: h34r:

----------


## FixB

> Canard PC en quête : Qu’attendez-vous des hors-séries MMO ?


Rien.

(mais j'ai rempli le formulaire : allez-y : y'a un champ où on peut écrire plein de conneries !)

----------


## Ashraam

Acheté sans trop de conviction le HS wow, j'imagine qu'il doit pouvoir satisfaire aux fans, mais personellement je n'ai pas réellement accroché. D'ailleurs, tellement de magazines concurrents font leur pain béni avec wow donc quel intérêt... et ce, même si les sujets sont traités avec le professionalisme de CPC.

J'attendrais personnellement beaucoup plus d'un HS Aion voire EvE plutôt (car au final Aion est quand même toujours le même type de MMO dont on nous rebat les oreilles depuis des années, donc il est fort compréhensible que cela puisse lasser.)

Par contre, si vous aviez l'intention de réaliser un HS spécial Mod (un peu comme le dernier HS de PC4war par exemple), je suis certain que ça aurait un impact beaucoup plus important (d'autant plus que le forum est une mine d'or concernant les mods)

----------


## half

> Ha... le HS sur wow ne s'est pas bien vendu ?


Heuuu j'ai jamais dis ça, j'ai même pas les chiffres.




> Acheté sans trop de conviction le HS wow, j'imagine qu'il doit pouvoir satisfaire aux fans, mais personellement je n'ai pas réellement accroché. D'ailleurs, tellement de magazines concurrents font leur pain béni avec wow donc quel intérêt... et ce, même si les sujets sont traités avec le professionalisme de CPC.
> 
> J'attendrais personnellement beaucoup plus d'un HS Aion voire EvE plutôt (car au final Aion est quand même toujours le même type de MMO dont on nous rebat les oreilles depuis des années, donc il est fort compréhensible que cela puisse lasser.)
> 
> Par contre, si vous aviez l'intention de réaliser un HS spécial Mod (un peu comme le dernier HS de PC4war par exemple), je suis certain que ça aurait un impact beaucoup plus important (d'autant plus que le forum est une mine d'or concernant les mods)


Merci pour cette avis intéressant !

----------


## Woulfo

J'ai répondu !  :;): 

Moi je sais pas trop quoi en penser. Je préfère quand ça parle de toute plutôt que d'1 truc...

----------


## Poulos

AAAc voter  :^_^:

----------


## Errata

J'adore la moustache du présentateur taiwanais...
A voté, on sent qu'il y a un débat dans la façon de faire les hs ..

----------


## half

Deja 100 reponses... vous etes enragé ou quoi ? Pour info je prends qu'une reponse par meme ip. 

Sinon c'est TRES interessant. Et pour la question sur les debat interne a la redac, non il y en a pas je suis juste curieux  ::P: .

----------


## Shoran

Je pense qu'il est plus simple de ne parler que d'un mmo par numéro, cela permet de le représenter sous tout ses aspects et permet au lecteurs de comprendre directement de quoi il s'agit. Mais garder quelques pages sur la fin du numéro parlant des derniers mmo et beta-test disponible peu-etre simpa.

ps: pour le sondage.... désolé pour les pingouins :s

----------


## Reizz

Je pense que les hs mmo doivent être des guides sur une même mmo

Guide au leu d'actualité :
 laisser l'actualité aux pages Online de cpc.

Un mmo par numéro :
Sachant que vraiment peu de personne peuvent s'investir à fond dans plusieurs MMO, les pages concernant d'autres MMO nque celle du sien n'intéresseront pas le lecteur. Et un contenu restreint sur son MMO suffira-t-il à la convaincre d'acheter le HS.

Mais un guide ça se périme au fil des patch/extension donc par exemple  peut être le HS wow pourrait revenir dans 1 an et demi 2ans.

Si j'étais joueur de wow je pense que je me serais jeté sur votre HS.

Le modèle tel quel me semble bien. J'espère qu'il se vend bien.

Bon courage !

---------- Post ajouté à 21h56 ----------




> Et pour la question sur les debat interne a la redac, non il y en a pas je suis juste curieux .


Moi aussi :

[]slip
[]caleçon

----------


## CorranCarpenter

> Deja 100 reponses... vous etes enragé ou quoi ?


C'est ce qu'on appelle une "communauté réactive"... Tu vas pas te plaindre en plus !?!

----------


## Moen

Répondiu ! Poil au ... non c'est pas ça  :^_^:

----------


## half

> C'est ce qu'on appelle une "communauté réactive"... Tu vas pas te plaindre en plus !?!


Bein non d'autant plus que certains ont de tres bonnes idees.

----------


## zuluhed

J'approuve l'idée du HS sur les mods, réellement intéressé.

----------


## Reizz

> Répondiu ! Poil au ... non c'est pas ça


au ciu ?

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Qu'est-ce que j'attends d'un HS sur les MMO ?
Chais pas, rien vu que je n'attends rien des MMO. Je suis juste impatient pour celui qui traitera d'Eve Online. Ça sera l'occasion de découvrir en quoi consiste exactement le gameplay et de me donner confiance pour m'y essayer.

Enfin bref, c'est pas gagné. Je ne suis même pas intéressé par le prochain MMO style GTA (Me souviens plus du nom). Et pourtant je suis un fan absolu de GTA.

Totalement d'accord aussi pour un HS sur les mods. Là par contre 2 fois oui.

----------


## Yorkmouth

J'ai remplis le formulaire, j'ai suggéré un hors séries spéciale jeux pour les filles, pour occuper ma copine  ::ninja::  Ca me plairais bien ^^

----------


## deephurt

Pour ma part, je n'aime pas les mmo, mais il y en a un qui bizarrement me fait de l'oeil. Eve et tout ce que j'entend dessus me ferait presque envie de craqué mon fric! Mais j'attend le hs eve de cpc^^

sinon perso fesant des études d'histoires j'aime bien les histoire et du coup c'est pour cela que j'ai proposé un HS sur l'histoire des grandes licence qui ont marqué notre généréation de gamer. du style histoire rapelle anecdote critique sur des licences du type : resident evil, half life, unreal, monkey island, fallout ect... je suis certain que ça se vendré surper bien (moi j'en acheter pleind'exemplaire^^)

----------


## nonothing

le HS mmo gratos était sympa, ça m'a donné envie de tester 2 ou 3 jeux (même si au final je les ai vite virés). Perso j'achèterai pas un HS dédié à un mmo en particulier, à moins d'y jouer (et encore, si j'y joue je squatte déjà les forum et les database donc j'ai pas besoin d'un guide), mais je suis peut-être pas représentatif...

----------


## deephurt

> J'approuve l'idée du HS sur les mods, réellement intéressé.


le hs sur les mod peut etre interressant si ça ne se contente pas des mod HL mais aussi les trés bon mod UT

----------


## Thomasorus

Je veux un HS EVE !  :Emo: 
Et sinon perso j'ai suggéré un numéro hors série Best of Ten Years : retrospective sur dix années de jeux pc et de hardware (de 2000 à 2010) avec des tests, des best of, des reportages, des articles pertinents sur l'évolution des machines, des gameplays, etc.

----------


## Arseur

> Pour ma part, je n'aime pas les mmo, mais il y en a un qui bizarrement me fait de l'oeil. Eve et tout ce que j'entend dessus me ferait presque envie de craqué mon fric! Mais j'attend le hs eve de cpc^^
> 
> sinon perso fesant des études d'histoires j'aime bien les histoire et du coup c'est pour cela que j'ai proposé un HS sur l'histoire des grandes licence qui ont marqué notre généréation de gamer. du style histoire rapelle anecdote critique sur des licences du type : resident evil, half life, unreal, monkey island, fallout ect... je suis certain que ça se vendré surper bien (moi j'en acheter pleind'exemplaire^^)


Boarf, pas sûr qu'on HS Vieux cons soit très vendeur, quel que soit son intérêt pour le lectorat déjà établi de CPC (comprendre, un tas de vieux cons).
En revanche, j'ai proposé un Hors-Série sur l'industrie du jeu vidéo: les grands acteurs, les noms qui grimpent, et surtout les évolutions en cours (dématérialisation, sous-traitance de certains aspects, jeu en 3D, par exemple.), ainsi que les évolutions à prévoir pour le JV, notamment sur PC. Je sais pas si ça c'est déjà fait chez la concurrence, mais un truc comme ça, avec des délires de Couly, yabon banania.

Sinon plus classiquement, un HS Mods, j'achète, je suis un radin qui aime jouer à l'œil.

----------


## Guitou

Le problème d'un HS sur les MMOs c'est que du fait du coté online du truc on a souvent déjà toutes les infos centralisées sur un site et ce site couplé à un forum sur le dit MMO je vois mal quelle genre d'info justifierait d'acheter un magazine sur le sujet.
Pour avoir feuilleté des magazines sur WOW c'est en tout cas le sentiment que j'avais, pas très utile, juste le coté agréable d'avoir le papier en main.

Maintenant peut-être que le HS CPC WOW était tip-top, je ne m'intéresse plus à ce jeu donc je ne l'ai pas eu en main, mais j'ai un doute.

----------


## deephurt

> Boarf, pas sûr qu'on HS Vieux cons soit très vendeur, quel que soit son intérêt pour le lectorat déjà établi de CPC (comprendre, un tas de vieux cons).
> En revanche, j'ai proposé un Hors-Série sur l'industrie du jeu vidéo: les grands acteurs, les noms qui grimpent, et surtout les évolutions en cours (dématérialisation, sous-traitance de certains aspects, jeu en 3D, par exemple.), ainsi que les évolutions à prévoir pour le JV, notamment sur PC. Je sais pas si ça c'est déjà fait chez la concurrence, mais un truc comme ça, avec des délires de Couly, yabon banania.
> 
> Sinon plus classiquement, un HS Mods, j'achète, je suis un radin qui aime jouer à l'œil.


Ouais j'ai compris je suis un vieu con. ceci dis vieux con ou pas, rien ne dit qu'une frange de joueur pas vieux (mais peut etre tjrs con ^^) ne serait pas interressait. Ils ont peut etre aussi envie d'en savoir plus sur l'histoire de leur loisir?

----------


## n0ra

A sondé.

----------


## Graouu

Un Hs Eve serait vraiment grandiose. D'ailleurs plusieurs même.. Plein, régulièrement pour faire connaitre ce petit bijou. Mais bon si c'est pour refaire un hors série spécial patch 24.12 de wow euh, entre les sites communautaires et le reste.... Autant taper sur des choses non pas plus obscures mais plus pointus et jamais faites. Mais bon évidemment faut que cela se vende, c'est plus problèmatique.

Ou alors un beau HS, mais quand je dis beau c'est beau, beau papier belles photos, mais uniquement en vente par correspondance pour ceux réellements intéressés, un vrai objet collector qu'on veut garder.

Bref bon courage.

----------


## KiwiX

A voté.

Un HS Mods, ça serait plus intéressant qu'un HS MMO.

----------


## Darkath

Pour moi ce sera HS jeux indépendants svp  ::):

----------


## Elidjah

Un truc comme le HS PC4War sur les mods, et j'attends impatiemment également le HS Eve Online, parce que c'est pas à défaut d'avoir essayé mais je rame pas possible sur ce jeu tellement touffu

----------


## squintik

Le HS mods en fait, je vois pas tant d'intérêt que ça (au final, y en a tellement et y a déjà toutse les infos sur le net, que l'intérêt me parait limité, même si ce serait forcément mieux qu'un HS MMO vu que j'aime pas ça  ::P: )
Je serais plutôt pour le côté développeur des mods et des jeux (indie ou pas), je pense que le sujet se prête bien plus au format magazine HS (et qu'y a moyen que ce soit très intéressant, mais chacun ses goûts !)

----------


## Elidjah

> Je serais plutôt pour le côté développeur des mods et des jeux (indie ou pas)


Un truc avec des tas de listings comme le regretté Hebdogiciel ??  ::cry::

----------


## Errata

Un HS best of des articles/dessins les plus déjanté de cpc, avec des votes pour départager les prétendants ..  :Bave: 
c'est peut-etre pas pour le jeune chalant inopiné, mais plus en piece collector pour la communauté...

----------


## GPif

Un HS sur les MMO précisant quelle MMO jouer, avec des ptit comparatif graphismes, ambiances, communauté, contenu HL, etc ...

----------


## O.Boulon

> Heuuu j'ai jamais dis ça, j'ai même pas les chiffres.


Et puis, surtout, il est toujours en vente... Et encore pour longtemps. 
Donc, on n'aura pas les chiffres avant deux mois.

----------


## -nico-

J'ai acheté le HS mmo gratos, mais pas le spécial truc ou machin, puisque je ne joue à aucun mmo, même si le genre m'intéresse.

Je suis pas spécialement pour un hs dédié à un seul jeu mais plutôt à l'actu traitée de manière générale. Au pire un mini guide comme pour X3, et hop c'est bon.

Par contre les CPC hardware, je prends à chaque fois.

----------


## Dhy

Comme certains je suis perplexe quant à l'idée des HS dédiés à un seul MMO, en particulier ceux sur WoW et sur Aion. Il y a déjà des centaines de sites spécialisés, toutes les informations ont déjà été recensées, commentées et disséquées des dizaines de fois. De plus comme le contenu évolue relativement vite, les guides figés sont rapidement dépassés. 
Notez que c'est un point de vue particulier, j'ai vraiment eut la chance de jouer à wow dans des guildes plutôt compétitives avec ce que cela comporte comme conséquences (Contenu entamé très tôt, donc très vite terminé etc, entourage de joueurs acharnés spécialistes etc.) donc ce hors-sujet ne m'a guère intéressé.
A voir ce qu'en ont pensé les joueurs plus occasionnels, les non-joueurs, ceux qui hésitent à se lancer dans wow, ou encore les rebelles qui marchent en rang et déversent leur bile sur le jeu ! :3

Un HS sur eve online pourrait néanmoins être intéressant. Le jeu est d'une complexité rare, quand j'ai commencé pour la première fois (J'ai arrêté depuis, personne avec qui jouer c'était pas marrant.) j'avais en permanence plusieurs pages internet ouvertes pour me guider, et pourtant même avec l'accès à divers sites et guides, la prise en main reste vraiment difficile.
Après la conséquence de cette richesse, c'est qu'il faut que le contenu du mag' soit à la hauteur de la tâche, bref un HS eve exhaustif, y'a du boulot. :]

Sinon je rejoins mes petits camarades sur quelques idées : hors-série spécial mod et jeux indépendants ou discrets, il y a moyen de faire de jolies choses. J'adore également l'idée d'un numéro spécial  pour les copines/femmes.  ::wub::

----------


## Koumal

A voté aussi.

Perso, les MMO je crois que c'est fini pour moi. 
Chronophage, toujours le même gameplay (à part eve ok), gonflant au bout de 2 semaines, etc 
Je garde un oeil sur le machin, participe au beta test mais la découverte me suffit et j'en reste là.
Enfin j'ai craché pour AoC et War. Un mois à 60 euros quoi.  :tired: 

edit: ah oui, l'idée d'un special gonzesse me plait beaucoup.

----------


## noir_desir

Je n'aime pas les mmo.
Donc je n'achèterai pas ce type de hs.
Par contre un pour les rts pourraient être pas mal, car mine de rien c'est un genre assez riche sur pc.
Il faudrait rajouter un petit quelques choses pour dire s'il est complexe, aisé ou carrément uberdifficile (genre Heart of Iron III) 
Surtout que souvent pour ses jeux, il y a des mods sympa aussi.
Voila pour mon idée.

----------


## KaMy

A voté, un HS sur les jeux indés et de bons gros mods ça serait le panard, et je pense que ça pourrait intéresser beaucoup de monde.

----------


## chtiprof

Personnellement, je n'ai jamais trouvé de hs à mon goût. Je préfère de loin les magazines qui traite de choses diverses. Les hs sur un unique jeu sont destinés uniquement aux personnes ayant le jeu ou susceptibles de l'acheter... 
ma dernière référence en terme de magazine pc est le cpc hadrware 2... ça ça vaut le coup d'être lu (le mien est à moitié foutu, tellement j'ai tourné et retourné les pages)...

----------


## Maalak

Je ne suis pas intéressé actuellement par les MMO, donc je ne pense pas acheter un tel magazine. En tout cas, ans mon état d'esprit actuel, ce serait un HS généraliste sur l'ensemble des MMO qui me paraitrait le plus intéressant.

Sinon, on pourrait penser à un classique HS de fin d'année reprenant tous les tests de l'année avec des CPC d'or selon les catégories comme du temps du vieux Tilt (et que je prendrais le plus sûrement).

----------


## Dark Fread

A voté. J'ai acheté le HS MMO gratos parce qu'il m'intéressait (hallucinante révélation, non ?  ::O: ), mais du coup, à part un autre HS sur d'autres MMO gratuits (parce que je pense que certains ont dû passer à la trappe...?), ça me branche pas plus que ça, vu que je refuse de payer un abonnement pour jouer. 
Par contre un HS Mods, j'y avais déjà pensé  :Bave:

----------


## elkine

Voilà j'ai voté, mais les mmos c'est pas ma cup of tea.

Je pense aussi qu'avec le niveau et la diversité de l'équipe CPC, un hs culture serait pas mal. Comme je n'ai aucun goût, j'ai besoin qu'on me dise quoi lire, écouter, regarder, etc… D'ailleurs, ce commentaire a été écrit entièrement sous l'influence télépathique de quelqu'un de la redac  ::wacko::

----------


## Narushima

C'est moi qui ai mangé trop de nouilles chinoises ou y'avait déjà eu un HS sur les mods (mais il y a quelques années déjà) ?
J'en ai pourtant une assez vive recollection, je revois l'article qui m'avait décidé à tester Forgotten Hope pour Battlefield 1942 (EXCELLENT mod) et des dessins de Couly dépeignant un Gordon Freeman et la schtroumpfette en train de faire l'amour. ::O:

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais,on l'avait fait...
Mon premier gros chèque !

----------


## Anonyme866

WoW, y'en a partout. CPC, malgré son professionnalisme au dessus du lot, ne peut guère apporter grand chose de plus que ce qui existe déjà en la matière.

Amha, il serait plus judicieux de ne pas adopter un format standard, mais de moduler selon.

En dehors de WoW, dédier un HS à un seul jeu est un risque car limitant potentiellement la clientèle. Il faut vraiment que le jeu soit riche d'intérêt et ai quand même un succès minimal. Certains n'en ont pas besoin et/ou sont en décalage avec le style CPC. Genre, à tout hasard, Dofus/Wakfu, déjà bien supporté par Ankama et dont la clientèe n'est pas forcément compatible.

De ce point de vue, Eve est un bon candidat je pense. Un bon guide permettant d'aider à passer la barrière de langue peut avoir son épingle à tirer. Avec historique, présentation de la géopolitique... Utilisez Kahn Lusth.

D'autres jeux serait possible en collant à l'actu et en prenant de vitesse les concurrents trop occupés sur WoW. Je pense à de futures sorties, si les canards infiltrent les closed beta.

Après, il est toujours possible de faire dans le pluri-titre. Mais, en ce cas, autant faire très large sur un thème ou une utilité donnée. Je doute qu'un CPCMMO avec 1/4 d'Eve, 1/4 d'Aion, 1/3 de WoW et 1/6 d'autre chose puisse avoir un succès. Ça aurait, je crois, le cul entre trois chaise et un tabouret. Par contre, un guide des MMO avec présentation, comparatif et classement selon divers centre d'intérêt (artisanat, duels, guerres, sièges, diplomatie, économie, guilde, fluff, univers à explorer, complexité, liberté de jeu, richesse du système...), ça peut en intéressé plus d'un. Genre, les nouveaux ou les retraités qui se tâtent pour revenir. Un dossier spécial gestion de guildes en prime pourrait valoir le coup et ne serait pas un luxe vu le bordel que ça peut être.

.

----------


## Mr Ianou

En tout cas, je sais pas si il ce vend bien mais il se choure bien.
Ça fait déjà le deuxième en a peine un mois.
Y'en aura pas trois, dommage pour leur petit camarade.

----------


## Earthworm Jim

Pitié pas un guide comment devenir dev. C'est en partie grâce au précédent que j'ai trouvé ma voie (cimer les gars), et vlan 3 ans après ma boîte se fait HS par la crise et le marché du travail est complètement sinistré... Continuez vos études sérieuses et venez pas me faire de la concurrence nondidiou  ::siffle::

----------


## Flonflon

Un HS spécial PC portable : choisir son modèle, des benchmarks sur les différents chipsets graphiques et une sélection de jeux+mods pour les portables allant des eee PC juska l'usine à gaz alienware en passant par les ordi chipset intégré intel inside.

----------


## Lanys

Les HS sur les MMO...
La grande questions que je me pose c'est " a quoi ça sert ?". Encore, pour un lecteur du magazine concurrent qui joue une heure une fois par semaine, je peux comprendre l'intérêt... mais le public de canard pc me semble quand même un peu plus assidu et intéressé par son passe-temps.
Personnellement, ça fait un bout de temps que je n'achètes plus de HS quand ils portent sur un MMO précis, car, de toute manière, je serais déjà au fait de toutes les informations qu'il y aura dedans... comme tout ceux que je connais qui sont sur wow (tout comme c'était le cas sur mes précédents rpgs)... Je me vois mal acheter un HS qui me donnera des informations que j'aurai plus facilement sur un site ou un autre en deux clics. 

Par contre, des HS comparatifs entre divers MMO, ou jeux en général, ça peut avoir bien plus d'intérêt. Ou alors faire des articles particulièrement pointus, qui ne porte pas sur des trucs qu'on peut comprendre par soit même en 10 minutes. Vous me direz, j'en sais rien, il y en avait peut-être dans le HS sur wow... mais quand j'ai vu un "Tout sur la 3.2" alors qu'elle est sortie depuis des mois, que tout le monde l'a fait en long, en large et en travers, et que la 3.3 est sur le point de sortir, j'ai fuit en courant :/

Maintenant, si vous faites de bonnes ventes avec ce genre de HS, je ne peux que vous encourager a continuer.

----------


## AL3xKro

L'intêret d'un HS MMO, pour moi, malgré le fait que tout les infos soient dispo partout sur le net, c'est bien le ton CPC. Y'a un tas d'infos éparpillées sur la toile, mais aucune raison que je passe (/perde ?) du temps à "fouiller". M'intéresse pas plus que ça ces jeux. Mais bien amené, pourquoi pas. 

Tiens ; après vos réponses sur EVE, inconnu(e) pour moi, je vais jeter un petit oeil. 

Une idée du public visé ? Un numéro sur ce qui se fait en ce moment ? Multi présentations de mmo différents ? UN HS dédié à un seul ?

----------


## Djeursu

En toute honnetete (trop tot pour les accents en tout genre), je pense que j'acheterais un HS MMO faisant un tour d'horizon plutot que concentrer sur un seul sujet (EvE Online, ok a condition que ca raconte plein de coup de pute, et aussi parce que j'ai jamais pris le temps de m'y mettre. Par contre, Aion, perso, je m'en tamponne le coquillard, je risque de ne pas l'acheter malgre tout mon amour canardPCesque)...

Sinon, je propose un HS MMO "trouver le temps de jouer à un MMO et à tous les autres jeux..." (Ca reste valable même sans MMO en fait ^^)

----------


## kolls

Je veux un hs sur les indie games, façon pompeuse d'appeller les jeux fait par une équipe qui se compte sur les doigt de la main, je veux des jeux de chiard fait par des chiard pour des chiard. En gros je veux qu'on me parle des trucs rare en français, plutôt que de ce que tous le monde parle. Mais bon je crois que je peux rêver......

----------


## Mephisto

Je crois qu'il y a déjà pas mal de choses qui ont été dites, voir même plusieurs fois. Je vais pas ajouter mon grain de sel mais juste appuyer des propositions comme celles que j'ai vu sur l'industrie du jeux vidéo, sur les développeurs indépendants, sur l'évolution du marché, ce genre de choses, avec des articles de fonds, pertinents et qui prennent au moins deux pages.  :Bave: 

J'avais beaucoup apprécier la série de dossier sur l'IA, les moteurs physiques, etc, peut être qu'un HS entier sur le sujet, très complet pourrait aussi être interessant.

Enfin voila, c'est vrai qu'un hors série sur des thèmes très peu abordé par d'autres magazines et par la presse en général même sur le net, c'est achement interessant.  ::): 

Sinon dans un genre plus conventionnel pourquoi un guide sur un jeu pointu, par ci par là, genre comment ne pas se faire viander par l'IA au bout de 20 minutes à SupCom 2 ( j'anticipe hein, mais j'étais nul au premier...  :tired:  ).

----------


## Ouaflechien

C'est marrant le nombre de gens qui n'aiment pas les MMO et qui participent au sujet. (C'est juste une impression tout le monde à le droit de s'exprimer).

J'ai eu un problème avec la question 2, en fait j'aimerai un HS sur l'actualité avec 1 (ou 2) gros sujet sur un MMO en particulier (les nouveaux donjons, classes, comment débuter). Bref un mix des choix 2 et 3.

Et un HS sur le Mac, ses jeux et un test hardware du Doc TB.  :B):

----------


## Ragondin

A votay... Puis bah... Les MMO, j'accroche plus. Le souci est que le seul MMO ayant une large couverture, c'est Wow. Vu que tout le monde en parle, même le style CPC ne fera pas changer le fond qui sera toujours et encore sur Wow. En conséquence, je serai plus (même si je ne l'ai pas mis dans la remarque lors de ma votation personnelle) sur un HS "Autres MMO's" (donc Aion, Eve, GuildWars (?) voire un nouveau HS Mod car avec celui-ci, on avait pu découvrir des petites perles (non pas celles qui tachent) qui font toujours le bonheur de certains d'entre nous.

Puis, peut être est ce mon côté vieux con, aigri des jeux, mais le seul HS pertinent reste celui du Hardware car il fait le lien entre matos PC et jeux.
Sur ces bonnes paroles, je retourne dormir au bureau car la, j'ai trop donné de ma personne de si bon matin.

----------


## Dubalgan

Des HS sur WoW j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a que ça, surtout par rapport à votre concurrent "bâton de jeux".
Personnellement, je ne paie pas d'abonnement aux MMO (et donc je n'y joue pas), je trouve le principe tout simplement scandaleux. Après, faire des HS sur les MMO, pourquoi pas mais dans ce cas, pourquoi se restreindre aux MMO ? Il serait par exemple intéressant de faire des guides complets sur des jeux de tous les genres. Si c'est pour parler des MMO, alors autant que ce soit pour l'actualité du genre et permettre aussi de découvrir les Free2Play etc...
Perso, je n'ai joué qu'à un seul MMO jusqu'à maintenant (un F2P) qui était Silkroad Online. Et c'est parce que j'ai lu un article quelque part que je m'en suis intéressé. Les article sur WoW, il y en a à la pelle et sérieusement, je suis un peu en overdose là.

----------


## Mephisto

> Des HS sur WoW j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a que ça, surtout par rapport à votre concurrent "bâton de jeux".
> Personnellement, je ne paie pas d'abonnement aux MMO (et donc je n'y joue pas), je trouve le principe tout simplement scandaleux. Après, faire des HS sur les MMO, pourquoi pas mais dans ce cas, pourquoi se restreindre aux MMO ? Il serait par exemple intéressant de faire des guides complets sur des jeux de tous les genres. Si c'est pour parler des MMO, alors autant que ce soit pour l'actualité du genre et permettre aussi de découvrir les Free2Play etc...
> Perso, je n'ai joué qu'à un seul MMO jusqu'à maintenant (un F2P) qui était Silkroad Online. Et c'est parce que j'ai lu un article quelque part que je m'en suis intéressé. Les article sur WoW, il y en a à la pelle et sérieusement, je suis un peu en overdose là.


Les free to play c'est fait, le premier HS était consacré à ces mmo.  ::): 

Par contre dites la j'ai l'impression que l'on retombe sur le même débat que le topic du HS WOW, c'est un peu dommage vu que tout a été dit et que le sondage de half proposait justement autre chose. Il demande pas si vous avez aimé le HS WOW ou si vous allez l'acheter, mais ce que vous aimeriez voir dans un HS... ::|:

----------


## Fracanus

Je suis pas fan des HS consacrés à un gros titre pour la bonne et simple raisons que les infos sont déjà abondantes sur le net pour a peu près tous les jeux.

Je pense qu'un tour d'horizon à la sauce Canard du paysage des MMO (Gratuits / payants) mettrait plus en avant la valeur ajoutée de votre Canard, à savoir une qualité rédactionnelle et un dicernement qui font le succés que l'on vous connait.

De plus je ne suis pas convaincu également que la population de joueurs francophone de EVE soit une cible économiquement intéressante  ::P:

----------


## Scorbut

Pour ma part, j'ai voté pour un HS spécial jeux indépendants/mods et jeux gratuit comme le très bon HS qui était sorti en 2005.

----------


## Spartan

Je n'aime pas les MMO, je n'achète pas et je n'achèterai pas les hors-série MMO.
Sauf peut-être un hors-série consacré à Eve Online, à la rigueur. Et encore.

Je préfèrerai voir un nouveau HS consoles. Le premier avait des défauts mais le résultat était prometteur, y'a moyen de faire quelque chose de bien.

Sinon, histoire de faire mon pénible à propos du sondage :




> Pour vous, le HS MMO doit trait*er*

----------


## Yazoo

à mon avis les HS à 100% sur un MMO ne sont pas vraiment intéressants pour les gens qui y jouent. Si on prends l'exemple de celui de WoW, il est pratiquement impossible pour un magazine papier d'arriver à cibler les joueurs de wow à cause du délai entre l'arrivée des news et la disponibilité du magazine.
Par exemple vous mettez sur la première de couverture : "Tous les sets T9". Sur un magazine qui sort en Novembre, c'est à dire 2 mois après que tout le monde connaisse les statistiques exactes. Pareil pour l'équipement "Saison 7" qui est disponible depuis deux mois également (pour Novembre, donc 3 mois aujourd'hui).
"Le PvP : Maitrisez l'ile des conquérants", "L'appel de la croisade les quêtes, les loots etc...". Tout ça est également sorti au moment du patch 3.2 donc encore deux mois de décalage.

Quand aux conseils pour chaque classes, ils sont également valables le temps d'un patch car il est extrêmement courant qu'un patch change la donne pour bon nombre de classes en même temps et buff certaines spe et en nerf d'autres donc des cycles de sorts qui changent, une itemization qui change, des talents qui changent.
Le problème c'est de sortir un hors sujet sur le patch 3.2 quand tous les joueurs de WoW ont la tête tournée vers le patch 3.3, le set T10, le Roi Liche et sa citadelle.

Donc ce HS était ciblé pour les joueurs de WoW, mais finalement seuls les joueurs les plus "casual" auraient pu y trouver leur compte d'informations nouvelles qu'ils auraient pu louper.

Je ne dis pas que c'est un boulot facile mais la concurrence de la presse online écrase complètement le travail que vous avez pu fournir sur ce HS spécial WoW.

A mon avis un HS consacré entièrement à un jeux n'est plus vraiment intéressant car le public visé à déjà glané toutes les infos autre part.

Personnellement j'aurais plus été intéressé par le HS si vous aviez par exemple gardé uniquement la partie sur Cataclysme et pourquoi pas quelques infos sur le patch 3.3 pour WoW, ainsi que d'autres MMO payants et gratuits et leurs futures extensions, patchs etc... pour avoir une vue d'enssemble de la scène MMO.

----------


## Thnos

say nul les MMO !! En plus ca rime avec poireaux et j'aime pas les poireaux, surtout quant on en a sur le visage d'ailleurs !!!  ::P: 

par contre un hors série sur la conception d'un jeu vidéo, visite dans les coulisses, interview des devs (_salut toi ca va ?! Ouais moi ca va et toi ca va ?! Ouais mouaa ca va !!!_ ) toussa quoi !  ::): 

Là oui c'est de nature à provoquer chez moi un début d'érection !  :;):

----------


## Yka04

Les HS MMO, je pense, n'intéressent pas ceux qui y jouent déjà "sérieusement". 
Ils n'intéressent pas non plus ceux qui se foutent des MMOS.
En fait, ils n'intéressent que ceux qui se tatent pour savoir si ça vaut vraiment le coup de se lancer.

Deux conséquences :
1. La base de lecteurs est faible
2. Si CPC veut quand même faire un HS MMO, peut-être serait-il mieux de faire un guide pour débutant en reprenant les "basiques" (univers, classe, talents, etc.) et donner des conseils plus avancés pour ceux qui y jouent déjà... 

Perso, je suis dans la catégorie "rien à fout' des MMO" et donc je serais plutôt partisan que vous investissiez votre temps et vos efforts, dans l'ordre de préférence :
- dans le mag, avec des articles de "fonds" plus récurrents (interviews longues, visite de studios, évolutions du jeu vidéo, 3D...)
- dans un HS justement sur ces sujets de "fonds"
- dans un HS Mods + jeux indépendants.

----------


## Rhusehus

Et un hors série sur les jeux indé ? ou petits jeux a la con qui ne sont pas testé ? genre Gratuitous Space Battle qui a eu du mal a être testé ? (oui il était pas fini non plus, c'est vrai).

Si on pouvais avoir ce HS je prendrai, parceque j'achette toujours plein de petit jeux en dématérialisé, pour jouer le matin avant ma biscotte/tisane du réveil. Et c'est pas évident d'avoir un bon avis sur ces jeux, alors au boulot les filles.  :B): 

Et sinon un HS EvE j'achete de suite.  :Cigare:

----------


## Corpuscule

A voté. J'ai arrêté Eve depuis la naissance de ma fille il y a 9 mois mais le HS m'intéresse quand même  ::):

----------


## noir_desir

Ca fait plaisir de lire, que tous les joueurs ne s'intéressent pas au mmo...

----------


## AlaRach

Je me suis sondé, pour voir, d'ailleurs je n'avais jamais trop essayé avant et je dois dire que ce n'est pas désagréable. merci CPC pour cette bonne idée. je recommencerais surement une prochaine fois. :;):

----------


## Super_maçon

Ouep ben tout pareil.
 Les mmo j'ai donné, et j'aime pas.
 EvE a réussit a m'accrocher quelques temps, mais au final je me suis retrouvé face aux mêmes mécanismes commun des mmo qui me déplaisent ( farmer, c'est indispensable et chiant, donc j'aime pas les mmo ).

Bref, un HS spécial Eve, a la rigueur, pour me rappeler de bons souvenirs, revoir des jolies images, repenser a son univers etc...Mais entre nous, c'est loin d'être gagné. 

A l'inverse, un HS sur les indé et les mod, là oué, je suis fan.  ::wub::

----------


## O.Boulon

Le HS Indé, ça me plaît bien, mais j'ai peur que ça fasse doublon avec le contenu du magazine classique.
Quoique... Un truc articulé autour du changement d'ère en train de s'opérer, ça mérite qu'on se penche dessus.

----------


## Vader_666

J'avais trouvé bien sympathique le HS sur les MMO gratos, et un HS EVE me botterait vraiment bien pour essayer dans de meilleures condition d'entrer dans l'univers EVE.

Concernant les prochains, un jeux indé et un mods serait une bonne idée  :;):

----------


## AlaRach

Ha oui aussi j'ai pensé à un HS sur les adaptation de jeux vidéo en flim et l'inverse, des flims en jeux video, comme par exemple Defender 2000 qui a très largement inspiré (limite copié) les devs de besthesda pour Fallout 3



C'est flagrant !!!

ou alors un HS sur les MODS aussi c'est bien

----------


## aloxbollox

Voila pour les meuds !

----------


## Neithan

Sur le principe j'ai bien compris que je lis CanardPC et pas PsychoMonculq Magazine mais j'aimerai bien un HS sur la nature du jeu. Pourquoi on joue ? Pourquoi tel principe va faire fureur et pas un autre ? Pourquoi je suis capable de passer une part considérable de mon existence à faire bouger des pixels au lieu de jouer au 421 / Ricard au bistro d'en face comme les individus normaux ?

En bref se pencher sur la nature du loisir videoludique plutôt que sur tel ou tel titre, le genre de chose pour laquelle la redac de CpC me semble bien équipée.

Après je suis peut être le seul que ça intéresse, donc pas utile de faire un numéro rien que pour moi :D

----

Et pour les HS MMO, lu les deux avec une préférence pour le premier qui a eu le bon gout de me faire decouvrir des jeux auxquels je ne jouerai sans doute jamais. L'inconvénient du second c'est que je connais WoW, j'y joue, je consulte également le site de Millenium  et donc la plus valu était plutôt faible.

----------


## le_guide_michelin

Je ne joue pas aux MMO, donc je n'ai pas acheté ce HS. J'ai quand même répondu au sondage, pour apporter ma petite pierre au machin tout ça.
Donc J'achèterai bien un HS qui traiterai des RPG comme Dragon Age, ou du futur "The Witcher 2". Connaissant l'état de la communauté des fan de simulation de vole, je n'ai pas osé demander un HS spécial "IL 2".
Par contre je ne cracherai pas sur une BD érotique de Couly.
Le sexe dessiné par Couly, c'est comme avec les femmes moches. Faut être bourré pour apprécier ::P:

----------


## n0ra

> à mon avis les HS à 100% sur un MMO ne sont pas vraiment intéressants pour les gens qui y jouent.


Le HS 100% d'EvE Online m'intéresse beaucoup, sauf s'il ne cible que les joueurs déjà bien avancé sur le jeu.
Si ce HS mélange l'initiation au jeu qui permet de bien débuter et qui parle en plus des choses un peu plus avancées dans le jeu, je suis preneur.
Voilà de ce que j'attend en gros de ce HS, bien débuter et savoir ce qui m'attend par la suite.

Pour WoW je suis en mode "AFK" depuis un bon moment.
Si je reprend demain, le HS m'aidera beaucoup pour ne pas me perdre et me guidera dans toutes les nouveautés.
Pour les classes, des changements il y en a, mais des majeures elles se font a la sortie d'un add-on ou de temps en temps lors de la sortie d'une bonne grosse et grasse mise à jour du jeu.
Ce HS, je pense, ne sera pas vraiment démodé avant la sortie de Cataclysm.

Sinon je suis plus pour un HS MMO qui parle de plusieurs jeux avec différents thèmes (comme expliqué dans le sondage) que d'un seul.

----------


## Fabiolo

Je suis particulièrement intéressé par un HS sur la confection des appeaux à _Courlis_ cendré.

Pour être sérieux, un HS sur les jeux indépendants et les mods tout support confondus serait sympa.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Sur le principe j'ai bien compris que je lis CanardPC et pas PsychoMonculq Magazine mais j'aimerai bien un HS sur la nature du jeu. Pourquoi on joue ? Pourquoi tel principe va faire fureur et pas un autre ? Pourquoi je suis capable de passer une part considérable de mon existence à faire bouger des pixels au lieu de jouer au 421 / Ricard au bistro d'en face comme les individus normaux ?
> 
> En bref se pencher sur la nature du loisir videoludique plutôt que sur tel ou tel titre, le genre de chose pour laquelle la redac de CpC me semble bien équipée.
> 
> Après je suis peut être le seul que ça intéresse, donc pas utile de faire un numéro rien que pour moi :D


Je note, je note.
Moi, ça me parle et ça permettrait de faire bosser des gens biens.

----------


## Marty

> Sur le principe j'ai bien compris que je lis CanardPC et pas PsychoMonculq Magazine mais j'aimerai bien un HS sur la nature du jeu. Pourquoi on joue ? Pourquoi tel principe va faire fureur et pas un autre ? Pourquoi je suis capable de passer une part considérable de mon existence à faire bouger des pixels au lieu de jouer au 421 / Ricard au bistro d'en face comme les individus normaux ?
> 
> En bref se pencher sur la nature du loisir videoludique plutôt que sur tel ou tel titre, le genre de chose pour laquelle la redac de CpC me semble bien équipée.


C'est sympa comme idée. J'ai pensé aussi à un HS sur l'image (morale) des jeux vidéos mais ca serait un peut-être un peu court pour un HS. Comment les jeux vidéos sont perçus par le public, les institutions, les scientifiques, etc... ? Pourquoi ils sont perçus de telles ou telles façons ? Les pistes pour améliorer l'image des jeux vidéos ?

Ca irait peut-être pas mal en complément avec ton idée.

----------


## Largeman

Evidemment j'ai proposé un Hors-Série made by Couly... On a le droit de rêver ?

----------


## Anonyme866

> le public de canard pc me semble quand même un peu plus assidu et intéressé par son passe-temps.
> Personnellement, ça fait un bout de temps que je n'achètes plus de HS quand ils portent sur un MMO précis, car, de toute manière, je serais déjà au fait de toutes les informations qu'il y aura dedans... comme tout ceux que je connais qui sont sur wow (tout comme c'était le cas sur mes précédents rpgs)... Je me vois mal acheter un HS qui me donnera des informations que j'aurai plus facilement sur un site ou un autre en deux clics.


A ce niveau là, ils peuvent mettre la clef sous la porte pour le CPC bimensuel...
 ::|: 


Reste que pour pas mal de gens, ça peut sembler obscur lorsqu'ils souhaitent s'y mettre. Un HS qui débroussaille pourra en aider plus d'un, qui usent de leur temps pour se renseigner sur autre chose.

.

----------


## jakbonhom

> Je note, je note.
> Moi, ça me parle et ça permettrait de faire bosser des gens biens.


Il y a peut-être un risque de voir ce genre de HS ressembler à une sorte de "recueil" des meilleurs dossiers parus dans CPC. 
Pour un éventuel HS sur les mods et les jeux indépendants, c'est pareil. Ces thèmes sont traités toute l'année dans des dossiers, le lecteur pourrait avoir l'impression que ça fait doublon avec le contenu du mag.

----------


## Cranesec

> Sur le principe j'ai bien compris que je lis CanardPC et pas PsychoMonculq Magazine mais j'aimerai bien un HS sur la nature du jeu. Pourquoi on joue ? Pourquoi tel principe va faire fureur et pas un autre ? Pourquoi je suis capable de passer une part considérable de mon existence à faire bouger des pixels au lieu de jouer au 421 / Ricard au bistro d'en face comme les individus normaux ?
> 
> En bref se pencher sur la nature du loisir videoludique plutôt que sur tel ou tel titre, le genre de chose pour laquelle la redac de CpC me semble bien équipée.





> Je note, je note.
> Moi, ça me parle et ça permettrait de faire bosser des gens biens.


Sujet passionnant, s'il en est .

Je vous encourage vivement à lire cet article : http://www.pixelpoppers.com/2009/11/...d-to-fake.html

----------


## Zepolak

> Quoique... Un truc articulé autour du changement d'ère en train de s'opérer, ça mérite qu'on se penche dessus.


Absolument. Good point. You win. Etc...

Rien que regarder les excellentes notes dans CpC sur les 2-3 dernières années (c'est pas long, 3 ans, même si c'est long par rapport à la vie de CPC même), on se rend quand même compte qu'après le débarquement de projets millions-buildés (et bien qu'on soit encore dedans), on se retrouve face à tout un tas de jolies pousses bien mignonnes et bien agréables (oui, même si elles arrachent parfois la rétine)...

----------


## Benitoren

ayé, intéressant ce sondage. Le premier HS j'avais vraiment bien aimé, mais celui sur WOW je l'ai acheté aussi, mais apres une lecture en diagonale il ne m'a pas plus du tout (pourtant j'y joue activement).
Dans le formulaire j'ai proposé une idée de hors serie sur les jeux mais pas-vidéo. Je suppose que ce n'est pas très réaliste car ce n'est pas vraiment votre coeur de metier, mais j'ai souvenir de quelques articles dans papier culture présentant des jeux de plateau ça me semblait une bonne base. Je ne me rapelle plus de l'auteur, peut etre threanor ou gringo.

Un numero sur les jeux de roles, les wargames a base de figurine, les jeux de cartes ou les jeux de plateau, il y a de quoi faire. Les publications papiers dans ces domaines n'etant pas d'une qualité folle.
En fait mon gros fantasme serait un partenariat avec le site trictrac.net. Un numero papier de trictrac avec l'humour et la touche ludique CPC dans mes cabinets ca serrais le bonheur sur terre. 
Quand on vois le nombre de passerelles qu'il existe entre l'univers du jeux vidéo et ceux des jeux de roles, de figurines, de plateau ou de cartes, et dans les 2 sens, il y a vraiment des pistes à explorer.

----------


## ducon

J’attends encore et toujours toutes les bonnes raisons du monde pour ne jamais y jouer. Encore merci !  :;):

----------


## Pimûsu

A voté. Et dans l'ensemble un HS dédié est lourd, alors que un HS avec plusieurs sujets ou plusieurs objets de même genre permets de diversifier la lecture et les lecteurs. De mon avis.

Alors le Made By Couly je l'ai proposé aussi mais, à part le jeux vidéo je sais que la rédac à quelques notions de trucs divers et variés comme le porcauricufétichisme... alors...

...pourquoi pas un hors série qui n'a rien à voir avec les jeux vidéos ou alors juste un peu ?

HS "Modelisme et PC" le matos et les softs pour s'entrainer et pas crasher 200€ de matos au premier rayon de soleil.

HS "Les gadgets et trucs inutiles mais des fois non en fait mais c'est pas répandu" dont vous avez toujours rêvé mais quand même, balancer 15€ pour voir c'est chiant. (ouais c'est moi qui ai proposé de tester le catalogue de Pearl :D) bon ok c'est une connerie ^^

HS "Le Pc et la vie de tous les jours" et en fait en marquant ça je me dit, le modélisme est une sous-partie de cela, avec la domotique,  etc je sais pas y a p'tet moyen étoffer...

Bref voir le PC autrement que par les jeux et le dev :-)  ::zzz::  

J'aime bien aussi l'idée de Neithan, la réflexion qu'il pourrait y avoir sur ce que le pc nous a apporté/modifié le comportement...

Edit : HS "la vie cachée des lecteurs" et vous balancez un concours où chacun doit faire un article sur sa passion en tout cas un truc qui n'a rien à voir avec le PC. Comme ça en plus, vous n'avez plus grand chose* à faire et Half peut dormir un peu !

*: juste déchiffrer le sms de certains textes :S

----------


## Roland Flure

Hop, un copier/coller de ce que j'ai mis dans le sondage :



> J'aimerai que vous fassiez un HS sur les développeurs de grands titres d'il y a 10-15ans. Une sorte de rétrospective dans laquelle vous évoqueriez leurs réussites/échecs, les boites qui ont fermé, ce que tout ce petit monde est devenu. Bref, leurs différents parcours au fil des années, de leurs débuts à nos jours, ce que sont devenues ces licences. Honnêtement, ça me plairait énormément.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Un HS EVE et un HS Jurigeek !  ::lol:: 

En plus, avec ça, je pourrai donner l'envie de l'acheter à certaines personnes s'en foutant du jeu vidéo en temps normal. Enfin, qui s'en foutent assez pour ne pas acheter CPC.

----------


## Anonyme866

> Dans le formulaire j'ai proposé une idée de hors serie sur les jeux mais pas-vidéo. Je suppose que ce n'est pas très réaliste car ce n'est pas vraiment votre coeur de metier, mais j'ai souvenir de quelques articles dans papier culture présentant des jeux de plateau ça me semblait une bonne base.


S'il est vrai que nous sommes quelques uns avec de la bouteille à trainer sur le forum, je ne sais pas si un tel HS serait viable. Je n'ai pas l'impression que les spécialistes, Ravage ou Jeu de Plateau, soient des cartons. Casus et Backstab, même si plus JdR, n'ont pas crevé pour rien.

Le seul truc potable, et encore, serait de faire un pont entre les deux univers. Que ce soient pour les sources communes, les influences réciproques ou les produits approchants comme les différences.

Quant à TricTrac, je ne sais si c'est réellement une référence comme GameBoardGeek...







> un HS Jurigeek !


Ça pourrait plaire à pas mal de gens ça.


En y repensant, un HS soft/hard traitant des à côté du jeu vidéo pourrait aussi avoir son succès. Genre, retouche photo, montage vidéo, son... La pédagogie des coincoins en matière technique alliée au ton tranquillou de CPC pourrait toucher un large publique plutôt rétif aux mags spécialisés dans ces domaines. 

Mais, là, on s'écarte encore des MMO...

.

----------


## znokiss

> *Envoyé par Roland Flure*
> J'aimerai que vous fassiez un HS sur les développeurs de grands titres d'il y a 10-15ans. Une sorte de rétrospective dans laquelle vous évoqueriez leurs réussites/échecs, les boites qui ont fermé, ce que tout ce petit monde est devenu. Bref, leurs différents parcours au fil des années, de leurs débuts à nos jours, ce que sont devenues ces licences. Honnêtement, ça me plairait énormément.


Je fais pas de mauvaise pub parce que ce sont d'anciens collègues de CanardPC (les anciens de Joypad, donc), mais le IG Magazine me semble rassembler tout ce dont tu parles... Et c'est vraiment bien.

----------


## TeHell

Done, par contr ej'ai écrit un peu plus que nécessaire dans le petit champs final ..§

----------


## Jolaventur

Les MMOS j'en attends rien en général.

Sauf GW2 et encore vu que ça va être du wow like.

En fait j'ai surtout un problème avec le concept des mmos.

à savoir payer pour jouer.
Et me retrouver comme obligés d'y jouer parce que j'ai payé mon abo.

Donc le précédent sur les trucs gratuits oui là sur le mal absolu j'achète pas. et en plus à 6€!
Enfin vous auriez tort de pas en profiter vu la propension du joueurs de MMOS à se faire constament élargir la boite à caca.

----------


## Anonyme866

Tant que j'y pense... Certes, ça n'est pas pour tout de suite... Mais si CPC réussissait à avoir une exclu dans la presse francophone pour sortir un numéro dédié au prochain MMO KOTOR, ça pourrait avoir son succès. Bien sûr, il faut s'infiltrer en beta pour préparer le terrain à l'avance.

La même remarque pourrait aller également pour GW II, s'il sort un jour, ou le MMO W40k.

.

----------


## Meredith

Si le prochain HS n'est pas consacré à EVE, je....Je sais pas trop ce que je fais, mais promis je le fais  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme866

Te suicider par ingurgitation de poches de silicone ?

.

----------


## Alfador

J'avoue que j'ai un peu laché les MMO (comme une majorité sur ce topic). 

Mais justement, si l'idée de m'y remettre me pète, ça serait cool de pas avoir a me prendre la tête pour savoir si Ryzom existe encore (et d'ailleurs je pense qu'il est aussi bon qu'Eve !), ou quel MMO trop funky vient de sortir  ::):

----------


## Marnus

Pour être honnête...
tout SAUF WOW!!  :Gerbe: 

J'en ai marre de ce jeux, mais ras le bol!!
On en parle quasiment plus que le dernier vote sur les minarets, c'est pas pour dire!  ::|: 

Par contre, un HS EVE, j'irais p'tre jusqu'à m'abonner si le port est pas trop élevé  ::wub::

----------


## Benitoren

> S'il est vrai que nous sommes quelques uns avec de la bouteille à trainer sur le forum, je ne sais pas si un tel HS serait viable. Je n'ai pas l'impression que les spécialistes, Ravage ou Jeu de Plateau, soient des cartons. Casus et Backstab, même si plus JdR, n'ont pas crevé pour rien.
> 
> Le seul truc potable, et encore, serait de faire un pont entre les deux univers. Que ce soient pour les sources communes, les influences réciproques ou les produits approchants comme les différences.
> 
> Quant à TricTrac, je ne sais si c'est réellement une référence comme GameBoardGeek...


C'est boardgamegeek, et TT est nettement plus accessible et généraliste, moins pointu aussi bien sur mais le ton n'y est pas tres éloigné de CPC parfois. 

Concernant les passerelles, si on veux garder un certain lien avec les jeux vidéos que ca soit s'agissant des franches reussites de conversion, comme des boues les plus retentissantes il y a de quoi faire. Et puis apres tout si j'ai bien suivit la rédac CPC n'a pas ecrit une seule ligne du HS wow donc pourquoi ne pas entièrement deleguer la rédaction d'un tel numéro dont ils n'auraient pas forcement l'expertise en interne? 
Pour le succès aupres du public, c'est sur que ca ratissera moins large que le HS wow, m'enfin un HS eve ou jurigeek pas sur que ca rameute les foules non plus, ca reste tres ciblé hardcore. Le jeux de plateau est en plein boom ces dernieres années, la crise etant meme bénéfique a son épanouissement il y a peut etre un coup a jouer. Enfin ca reste un doux fantasme j'en suis conscient.

----------


## Zum

Moi, j'ai voté pour un HS EVE.
Juste parce qu'aucun HS décent sur EVE n'a jamais été écrit (ou alors, il était bien planqué).
Par contre, le sujet est incroyablement vaste et donc est très long à explorer en entier. En fait, je ne pense pas qu'aucun joueur de EVE ne maitrise le sujet dans sa globalité. Déjà, bien peu nombreux ceux qui peuvent prétendre maitriser à 100% un sujet en particulier.
Je conseillerais de prendre contact avec certaines organisation en jeux, pour avoir notamment des infos sur le pvp en 0.0 et sur la politique dans le EVE, qui joue un rôle moteur et a un impact sur tout els domaines du jeux, y compris l'économie de la zone "empire".
Bref, faut avoir des contacts, sinon le risque est de ne sortir qu'un énième guide uniquement sur le farming de missions ou la découverte du didacticiel, et donc de passer à côté de 99% du contenu du jeux. (sans offense pour les farmeurs de missions lvl 4 ::P: ).

----------


## toto104

Le HS sur les mmos gratos j'avais acheté parce que j'étais curieux, le but était de faire découvrir ce qui existait et j'ai bien aimé.

Le HS WoW,non parce que je ne joue plus, même à titre de curiosité, je n'en vois pas l'intérêt. Mon frangin l'a acheté donc je l'ai feuilleté et à vrai dire je pense que le joueur de WoW a déjà l'information et le non joueur (ou ex joueur qui n'a pas dépassé le lvl 60) de WoW n'y comprend rien. Par exemple sur la description des pouvoirs "pouvoir a posséder absolument blabla" ok super, la description ne parle qu'au mec qui y joue déjà (et qui a déjà l'info). Du temps ou j'y jouait, il y avait des tonnes d'infos gratos sur le net ou bien des mecs de la guilde toujours au courant de tout, bref l'info circule vite. Le probleme des mmos c'est que l'info est rapidement obsolete, il n'y a pas tant de patchs, mais ça bouge vite quand même.

Pour moi un HS, c'est un gros paté d'infos que je peux consulter de temps à autre à mon rythme, sans risque que l'info soit obsolete trop vite. Le Hardware c'est bien, tu fait le point régulièrement, pas trop vite non plus histoire de distiller l'info intéressante. 

Perso j'aimerais un HS retro gaming  ::):

----------


## TeHell

Je remarque en lisant les commentaires que lorsque j'ai indiqué mon souhait sur un nouvel HS, j'ai parlé d'un truc côté matos.

Donc si j'avais été un peu plus réveillé et axé sur les jeux vidéo j'aurais souhaité voir un HS sur "comment on fait un JV".

Description de l'organisation des grosse boites, campagne de market et sondages pour savoir sur quel thème on va faire son prochain titre, comment on délocalise les codeurs en inde dans des conditions déplorables, comment on organise une IA, un pathfindig, comment on fait croire à une intelligence dans le jeu en créant des scripts et comment on peut les débusquer, comment on crée les graphismes, les persos, l'univers etc...

Ca pourrait être intéressant et orienté vers un public très large car concernerait tous les jeux peut importe leur plateforme.

----------


## outan

A voté  :;): 

HS MMO non acheté parce que je n'aime pas ce type de jeu.


Très intéressé par contre par des HS mods, indé, spécial mode d'achats de jeux (plateformes, dématérialisé, sites de clés, arnaques et bons plans).

Pour le dernier ça vient de me passer par la tête, c'est déjà largement déjà débattu sur le forum, mais ça peut intéresser, je ne sais pas.

----------


## Nieur

> Je conseillerais de prendre contact avec certaines organisation en jeux, pour avoir notamment des infos sur le pvp en 0.0 et sur la politique dans le EVE, qui joue un rôle moteur et a un impact sur tout els domaines du jeux, y compris l'économie de la zone "empire".
> Bref, faut avoir des contacts,


Muahah comment t'essaies de te placer Zum ! Grillé  :;): 
J'ai quelques idées d'articles pour un HS EVE :
 - Présentation de l'histoire, des factions etc. Bref, de l'environnement RP
 - Présentation de l'histoire du 0.0, de la création à nos jours
 - Présentation des acteurs actuels francophones (y'en a une palanquée, en highsec, lowsec et 0.0) et autres, histoire de donner des points de contact aux gars qui voudraient prolonger une période d'essai

----------


## Marnus

Si il y a "10 moyens de vous faire des couilles plaqués isk" j'achète les yeux fermées. (mais des trucs valables hein :D)
Le farm et les levels 4, j'en ai ma claque...

----------


## zabuza

Petit message juste pour indiqué que j'ai répond, ayant acheté le HS..  :;): 
Voilu Voilà

----------


## Euklif

Comme tout le monde, a votay.
Bon, par contre, en proposition de HS, j'me suis laché... J'ai proposé pelle-mêle un HS mods, jeux indé (indispensable  ::P: ), par genre (histoire de nous sélectionner la crème de la crème) et sur le monde du jeu.
D'ailleurs, une rubrique sympa dont j'ai zappé le nom était apparu dans le canard mais n'as pas fait long feu, décrivant un peu mieux votre boulot (le premier s'attardait sur la notation de mémoire). Pourquoi ne pas la transformer en partie de HS, le genre dont à parlé Neithan?

----------


## Zum

> Muahah comment t'essaies de te placer Zum ! Grillé 
> J'ai quelques idées d'articles pour un HS EVE :
>  - Présentation de l'histoire, des factions etc. Bref, de l'environnement RP
>  - Présentation de l'histoire du 0.0, de la création à nos jours
>  - Présentation des acteurs actuels francophones (y'en a une palanquée, en highsec, lowsec et 0.0) et autres, histoire de donner des points de contact aux gars qui voudraient prolonger une période d'essai


J'essaie de placer rien du tout, le rédacteur ne me connait même pas ^^.

J'ajouterais à ça un fil conducteur. En gros, une évolution type du joueur moyen de Eve qui change d'orientation en court de route (indus à pvp, ou recherche, ou trade, high sec à 0.0, 0.0 à high sec, low sec à 0.0, etc....).
Pas pour faire un tuto pour expliquer comment faire, c'est infaisable, mais juste pour montrer aux gens que c'est possible, et comment ça se passe.

----------


## Reizz

Yep un Hors Série se doit d'être une référence dans un domaine précis.
Une référence réactualisable sur le long terme mais quand même qu'on puisse y revenir plusieur mois plus tard et trouver une information encore valide.

C'est pourquoi le HS WOW est pas mal, le HS mods je ne l'ai pas lu.

Ce qui serait vraiment bien c'est un HS jurigeek qui ferait vraiment le tour du droit et de l'informatique (orienté particulier possédant un ordi/internet, joueurs et développeur indépendant).
Avec la matière fournit par GMB mise à jour plus quelques nouveaux article, ça ferait grave référence. Il faudra une bonne doses de lapins pour faire digérer.

Mais là je saute dessus un HS Jurigeek.

Qu'on me dise vente liée, ddl, dadvsi, hadopi, len, loppsi, pirate bay, brein, cnil, drm, steam, p2p, intel vs amd, charte mmo, pegi, violence ... Paf un gros Hors Série me donne des réponses et me fait briller en société.

A+

----------


## jempe

+1 pour le Hs sur les mods.  :;):

----------


## aRthuR bRown

> Ce qui serait vraiment bien c'est un HS jurigeek qui ferait vraiment le tour du droit et de l'informatique (orienté particulier possédant un ordi/internet, joueurs et développeur indépendant).
> Avec la matière fournit par GMB mise à jour plus quelques nouveaux article, ça ferait grave référence. Il faudra une bonne doses de lapins pour faire digérer.
> 
> Mais là je saute dessus un HS Jurigeek.
> 
> Qu'on me dise vente liée, ddl, dadvsi, hadopi, len, loppsi, pirate bay, brein, cnil, drm, steam, p2p, intel vs amd, charte mmo, pegi, violence ... Paf un gros Hors Série me donne des réponses et me fait briller en société.


OO waye ! ::wub:: 
Sinon un hors série sur les jeux indépendants peut être bien sympa aussi  ::):

----------


## Solweig

Un HS sur le retrogamig pourquoi pas ? Mais entre Pix'N Love, LTF et quelques sites dédiés (allez pour le plaisir : lemonamiga, cpcrulez, back2roots, C64-longplay, etc ..), trouver vos marques sera difficile.

----------


## aloxbollox

Un HS WOW !






Mais avec avec la vraie !

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

C'est qui qui chante à poil ?

Moi j'aimerais bien un HS console mais un bien, avec des tests.

----------


## aloxbollox

> C'est qui qui chante à poil ?


Ben c'est W.O.W,
Wendy O Williams une allumée qui faisait un genre de metal punk, donc un HS sur elle c'est oui !  ::wub:: 

Sinon je n'ai en effet rien dire sur les MMO, sauf que j'aurais jamais le temps d'y jouer, et c'est peu être pas plus mal.

----------


## aRthuR bRown

> Ben c'est W.O.W,
> Wendy O Williams une allumée qui faisait un genre de metal punk, donc un HS sur elle c'est oui !


Elle le mériterai !!  ::wub::

----------


## shazamic

J'veux un HS jeux en coop' ! (surtout pour jouer en 1 vs 1, pour micro-lan)

----------


## Tildidoum

> Sur le principe j'ai bien compris que je lis CanardPC et pas PsychoMonculq Magazine mais j'aimerai bien un HS sur la nature du jeu. Pourquoi on joue ? Pourquoi tel principe va faire fureur et pas un autre ? Pourquoi je suis capable de passer une part considérable de mon existence à faire bouger des pixels au lieu de jouer au 421 / Ricard au bistro d'en face comme les individus normaux ?
> 
> En bref se pencher sur la nature du loisir videoludique plutôt que sur tel ou tel titre, le genre de chose pour laquelle la redac de CpC me semble bien équipée.
> 
> Après je suis peut être le seul que ça intéresse, donc pas utile de faire un numéro rien que pour moi :D


Perso si un truc comme ça sortait, je harcelerais le libraire jusqu'à ce qu'il me le file.
Après, tout un numéro juste là dessus ça risque d'ête compliqué à remplir, j'en sais trop rien. Quoique ... "le plaisir retiré des jv, c'était quoi avant, ce sera quoi après", les mécanismes qui marchent à chaque fois, ceux qui foirent, les principes qu'on met en avant et qui font vendre alors que c'est vu et revu... Ouais, c'est un sondage et j'fais le sommaire si j'veux d'abbord.

En fait ce serait un genre de méta-numéro sur le jeu vidéo  :tired:

----------


## Aween`

eve ! <3 joueur avec des dizaines de gazillion de SP et d'isk, je l'acheterai pour vous suporter (je suis pingre irl, je ne lis que votre site). Mais difficile de créer un HS sur eve complet et qui tient dans le temps, tout changeant sans cesse (surtout actuellement on est en plein transition et on ne sait pas vraiment ce que CCP nous reserve pour les super cap, du moins les mom, et je sens venir une modif sur les titans) ... <3 CPC

----------


## Ayyon

Moi, j'attends de pouvoir l'acheter en Suisse... Comme le mag...

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Aion osef, mais EVE ça devient déjà plus intéressant. Avec les nouvelles extensions ( surtout Incarna ) je dirais qu'il vaut mieux attendre avant de sortir ce genre de HS histoire de voir comment va évoluer le jeu.

En tout cas si ça se fait, je l'achète sans hésiter.

----------


## Psycho10

J'ai répondu au sondage du monsieur :D

Même si je préfère un HS MMO sur Eve Online, je m'en tape, j'acheterais quand même juste pour lire la prose stupide de CanardPC !

Et sur le sujet en dernier, j'ai bien sûr mis LA BRETAGNE  :B):

----------

